# Quick aux input question



## captaindrewle (Nov 19, 2002)

If I install the aux input kit (65 12 0 153 501) and don't have my ipod hooked up, will the head unit be able to switch to "AUX" mode when I cycle the mode button? Or does it need to sense that my ipod is connected before letting me access the AUX mode?

Thanks


EDIT: The part # above is a euro part number that some dealers will not sell. The US version of the aux input is:

82 11 0 149 389 (w/o nav)
82 11 0 149 391 (w/ nav)


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

captaindrewle said:


> If I install the aux input kit (65 12 0 153 501) and don't have my ipod hooked up, will the head unit be able to switch to "AUX" mode when I cycle the mode button? Or does it need to sense that my ipod is connected before letting me access the AUX mode?
> 
> Thanks


It should work without the Ipod if you use the OEM AUX kit since it has a resistor inline with the wire. If it is a DIY wire without the resistor then the Ipod will need to be plugged in.


----------



## captaindrewle (Nov 19, 2002)

ObD said:


> It should work without the Ipod if you use the OEM AUX kit since it has a resistor inline with the wire. If it is a DIY wire without the resistor then the Ipod will need to be plugged in.


Thanks! :thumbup: I tried a DIY wire, and it worked only when the ipod was hooked up. A couple of seconds after I plugged the ipod into switched 12V, the sterio would drop out of aux mode (even though audio was still being produced).

Guess I'm going to have to get the OEM wire so it will stay in aux mode.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

captaindrewle said:


> Thanks! :thumbup: I tried a DIY wire, and it worked only when the ipod was hooked up. A couple of seconds after I plugged the ipod into switched 12V, the sterio would drop out of aux mode (even though audio was still being produced).
> 
> Guess I'm going to have to get the OEM wire so it will stay in aux mode.


Yes, there are isolation capacitors built into the OEM cable too for power isolation. If you do a search you can find a schematic and build your own. Probably easier to just buy the OEM.


----------

